# Cornwall



## Nigel L (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, planning to go to Cornwall over the Xmas/New year break.
On the POI map, St Mawes Football Club is shown, with a honesty box for £1.
Anyone stopped here? Just wondering if it's all grass or is there any hard standing.

Also, any other places on the coastline that people want to share,  would be much appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 20, 2016)

3 car parks at Tlntagel ..


----------



## chrismilo (Nov 20, 2016)

*cornwall*

one in perranporth opposite fire station in station road
pay the guy £5 to park the day he says you can stay the night too !


----------



## alcam (Nov 20, 2016)

You'll be surprised how many places you can park in Cornwall especially off season


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 20, 2016)

Longrock car park, on the Penzance side of Marazion is cheap to stay; £1 for 24 hours, and free on Sundays.  it's right by the beach, is hardstanding, and dogs are allowed all year round.  Lovely views of St Michael's Mount!




Colliford Lake is another place we use, bit sloping in parts, and there are several car parks; we tend to use the second one, as the first one with the closed toilets seems quite popular with cars that drive in and out at night......!!


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 20, 2016)

Porthtowan. A few of places in the cove. 1) turn right at the shops go over a very small bridge/brook and directly there turn left and park up on a piece of waste land which is 50 meters from the beach. There is a sign saying no parking, desregard it. The council put it up there to really stop the Gipsies coming but it is invalid as the guy who owns the property is okay with the parking. 2) Enter Porthtowan just past the the shops bear left, go 75 meters and turn left at the mini round about painted on the road. Go to the very top and park up there, ground is very uneven up there. The views are great. 3) come early enough, before 09:00 and you can park up along the beach by the Blue bar or just outside the car park on the private road. Note: The car park is now free until Easter Sunday. Have fun. Further info: All along the coastal road in Cornwall you can park up almost anywhere without hassle. There are loads of parking spots with great views.


----------



## starliner (Nov 20, 2016)

*St Mawes*



Nigel L said:


> Hi, planning to go to Cornwall over the Xmas/New year break.
> On the POI map, St Mawes Football Club is shown, with a honesty box for £1.
> Anyone stopped here? Just wondering if it's all grass or is there any hard standing.
> 
> ...



The last time we tried to stop here was back in July unfortunately the entrance was barred with two crossed 4x2s whilst they were doing some concreting just inside the entrance.As memory serves I think it is all grass with no hardstanding,but as others point out lots of options for overnight stops all across the county even in July but then again we were just prior to summer school hols.We stopped a couple of nights across in Falmouth up on Castle Drive continue past car park
and Coastguard station there are a number of reasonably flat spaces overlooking the sea,hope that helps.

Google Maps


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 21, 2016)

starliner said:


> We stopped a couple of nights across in Falmouth up on Castle Drive continue past car park
> and Coastguard station there are a number of reasonably flat spaces overlooking the sea,hope that helps.



Looks like some people spend rather longer than a couple of nights ...

Google Maps


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 21, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Looks like some people spend rather longer than a couple of nights ...
> 
> Google Maps



Or they have just been for a swim and drying clothes before they leave


----------



## Debroos (Nov 21, 2016)

If it's not blowing a hooly (or if you like it wild) then down in West Penwith, both Botallack and Levant are lovely. Also the place on the headland outside St Just whose name escapes me right now...
All are on the POIs.
Have fun...


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Nov 21, 2016)

the st mawes ferry stops in inclement weather so if you are thinking of nipping across to aberfal dont bank on it,the roseland is quite isolated but not as wild as other areas,all the best and enjoy your time. jan


----------



## Nigel L (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, some very useful info there.


----------



## Lester247 (Dec 9, 2016)

*StAgnes Head*

We stayed at St. Agnes Head a months ago. Very remote with beautiful views. Second car park on the right is behind a hump, so totally hidden from the track. You'll  see dog walkers from 8.00ish but little else. 
There is a height limit of 7ft about 400mtrs. back. We walked to Porthtowan in the morning then caught the bus back to St Agnes etc.


----------

